# NBD Cort Curbow 4



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 28, 2012)

I have wanted one of these since I first saw them. I hate the new finishes since Cort brought them back, and I've been on a hunt for one of the bubinga (? correct wood?) ones, and finally got this.















So other than looking awesome, this thing feels and plays just righteous for how relatively inexpensive they are.
Super light, super thin neck and body, ultra awesome access to high frets. Other than needing a good setup, Im totally stoked to finally have one.

Ebay, yet again. This included: Hardshell case, new string (the ones on it were awfullll).

All for the large sum of...$204...Shipped


----------



## roast (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweet!
Loving the finish, I find matt finishes a lot nicer than gloss nowadays.
Hows the balance on it? Much neck dive?

HNBD!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 29, 2012)

the balance isnt super good tbh. but its manageable for sure


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 29, 2012)

I love my Curbow 5, welcome to the club.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeez, that thing looks massive! What's the scale on it?

Love bubinga. Happy NBD!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Jeez, that thing looks massive! What's the scale on it?
> 
> Love bubinga. Happy NBD!



It's supposed to be 34''. The body is actually really small.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 29, 2012)

My Ibby is 34". Maybe it is just the body being small, cuz that neck looks so long. xD


----------



## Miek (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah curbow bodies are pretty small, especially on the bottom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2012)

Miek said:


> Yeah curbow bodies are pretty small, especially on the bottom.



It looks like someone had a "legit" looking bass design, then shrunk the bottom part of it in Photoshop.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 29, 2012)

They are tiny bodies, but they are comfy as hell when standing. I'm looking to upgrade the pickup and preamp in mine soon.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 31, 2012)

for sure, this thing is sooooo comfy, that eq switch isnt breathtaking for sure, and im thinkin of swapping my pickup as well.


----------

